
Boeing Just Lost a Huge Defense Contract Thanks to Ed Snowden - jonbaer
http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/12/18/boeing_just_lost_a_huge_defense_contract_thanks_to_ed_snowden#sthash.HbBziHI3.dpbs
======
jaachan
No, Boeing lost a huge defence contract thanks to the NSA, Snowden just point
it out. Had the Brazilians found out any other way, they'd still have
cancelled.

